# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Dojenje i jetra. Pečena, ne moja:)

## Trina

Pretražnik mi ne nalazi išta što ima veze s ovim pa se ispričavam moderatoricama ako sam poduplala kakvu temu. Ja jedem sve i dojim, jedina stavka koju izbjegavam su alkohol i lijekovi. Ali za ovo nisam sigurna, ipak je to nešto malo drugačije. Nešto me kopka da sam negdje pročitala da nije dobro jesti jetricu u vrijeme dojenja ali nisam sigurna. Znate  što o tome?

----------


## laumi

koliko ja znam, možeš. ali nemoj jako često.
samo je dobro ispeci, tj. termički obradi

----------


## Trina

Ma kakvi često, vidiš da se nakon stogodišnjeg dojenačkog staža prvi put susrećem s ovim pitanjem.

----------


## apricot

samo ti jedi
ako i ima što loše u njoj, preradit će tvoja - jetra!

----------


## Trina

Super, onda znam što kuham danas :Smile:

----------


## Lilith31

> Super, onda znam što kuham danas


za iznutrice se cesto vode polemike da li su zdrave ili ne jer kroz njih se filtrira sve sto zivotinja pojede i zadrzava se u jetri,a buduci da tesko danas mozemo doci do necega stvarn domaceg,pitanje je cime sve sopaju perad i ostale zivotinje...no,buduci da su to neke male kolicine,jos ako mozes i domace naci,mislim da ih mozes konzumirati povremeno i umjereno,samo pazi,znaju biti "teske" za stomak

----------


## Davor

U principu se baš jetra ne savjetuje jesti zbog toksičnih koncentracija vitamina A. Ne miješam se među mesojede, ali ovo je specifičan slučaj.

----------


## koksy

Ja sam jela, dvaput, od domace svinje. Znam ko hrani i s cim pa sam nekako vjerovala da mogu.

----------


## Davor

Retinoid je oblik vitamina A koji se nalazi u jetri i štetan je za fetus. OK, sada dojiš, ali bez obzira na zamišljene dnevne potrebe, 100g jetre sadrži više od dvostruke gornje granice dnevnog unosa vitamina A u njegovom najgorem obliku. Ako te baš puca velika želja, hajd.

Ima i druge hrane...

----------


## jelena.O

a to su?

----------


## Trina

A bilo je savršeno, jetra s lukom...Naravno da nije bilo domaće, otkud mi domaće, iz Mercatora je :Smile:   Nije bilo (vidljivih) nuspojava, a nakon što sam se jučer bezbolno prežderala fažola i manestre..neću se zamarati ničim, dojim, žderem i uživam

----------


## laumi

samo ti uživaj!

----------


## allie.rock

Eh,da ja mogu tako sve jesti
Moja je osjetljiva,tako da pazim sto jedem,a jucerasnji rucak - jetrice,danas su ucinile svoje (mala imala grcice)

----------

